
The Genderless Digital Voice the World Needs - otoburb
https://www.wired.com/story/the-genderless-digital-voice-the-world-needs-right-now/
======
towaway1138
Anyone complaining about gendered voices seriously needs to get a life. If I
call the airline, should I really be outraged that the person answering sounds
like a female? Or alternatively, a male?

